# New Novels Leaked!



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

A few upcoming releases were leaked over Twitter recently, and while only one of them is actually new, some may be excited about the other two.

The Devastation of Baal by Guy Haley is the one to look out for in my opinion, if the reviews of his Dante novel are any indication he really understands the Blood Angels and is finally giving them the fleshing out that the other main Chapters got years ago.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah, The Devastation of Baal sounds like a real gamechanger for the Blood Angels.


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Set during the fall of cadia aswell which is good to see


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Really wish they'd stop with the "new cover's" and "new omnibuses" of Gaunts ghosts and instead give us an actual new book. Seems like for a while there, a new BL book was released daily and it created a back log of books to read (and I for one loved that) but now, it's a book every 6 months.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Just got the Shield of Baal (SM Battles) book, next is Mephiston, then Dante...hopefully those will be out of the way before The Devastation of Baal comes out. Loving this description:



> The popular Space Marine Battles series is relaunched with an epic novel that sees the whole Blood Angels Chapter in action, fighting a desperate rearguard battle to defend their home world from the predations of the tyranid hive fleet Leviathan.
> 
> After a brutal campaign in the Cryptus System fighting the alien tyranids, Lord Dante returns to Baal to marshal the entire Blood Angels Chapter and their Successors against Hive Fleet Leviathan. Thus begins the greatest conflict in the history of the sons of Sanguinius. Despite a valiant battle in the void around Baal, the Blood Angels are unable to stop the tyranids drawing ever closer, but their petitions for reinforcements are met with dread news. The Cadian Gate, the Imperium’s most stalwart bastion against Chaos, has fallen. In their darkest hour, no help will reach the beleaguered Dante and his warriors. Is this truly then the Time of Ending?


----------



## Primarch Tolu (Mar 27, 2011)

ntaw said:


> Just got the Shield of Baal (SM Battles) book, next is Mephiston, then Dante...hopefully those will be out of the way before The Devastation of Baal comes out. Loving this description:




After reading Dante this just took on a much higher level of significance, this coupled with the Black legion novel all has me thinking that GW are planning an end times event or something similar.

If so it gets my vote, would love to see the story move on so they can write new stuff but still leave them the option of bringing the older lore to light in new novels, there is room to do both.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Primarch Tolu (Mar 27, 2011)

Double post


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Loki1416 said:


> Really wish they'd stop with the "new cover's" and "new omnibuses" of Gaunts ghosts and instead give us an actual new book. Seems like for a while there, a new BL book was released daily and it created a back log of books to read (and I for one loved that) but now, it's a book every 6 months.


Ditto! But last year was a heavy release year, at least for the HH.


----------

